# Fujitsu Laptop screen went black



## JLui83 (Dec 23, 2004)

Well.. my computer was working perfectly fine.. it was still turned on and i closed the laptop. Usually when i do this the screen stays on and nothing happens b/c my setting is just that.. To do nothing when i close the laptop.. But yesterday when i opened my laptop the screen was all black.. I could see my desktop if i looked very hard. It was there but just no light back there it seems.. Does anyone have any idea here? I didn't touch the power settings or anything..


----------



## |_| (May 18, 2003)

if your laptop has a brightness control button or switch (some use the f keys along witht eh "fn" key) use that to bring the brightness back up


----------



## allmond10 (May 22, 2006)

My colleague has had this same problem with her laptop. After looking at it I found that the small switch in the top right corner of the laptop was the cause of the problem.(the one that tells the computer the screen was closed) After pressing it down a few times with a pin, the screen was fully restored but then after closing the lid again, the problem remained. I think you will need to send the computer for repair and a new switch.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

It is likely to be the flouresent tube, which probably means a new screen...


----------

